

Ask HN: Career advice sought; am I having a quarter-life crisis? - lurchinurchin

Hello,<p>I am a late-twenty-something software engineer who works for one of the major tech companies. Lately I find myself dreaming about having taken a different path; specifically, I wonder what my life would have been like if I had become a scientist. Realistically it is too late for me to do an about-face, but I&#x27;ve been toying with the idea of getting a masters in one of the hard sciences and putting my software engineering skills to work in a research or applied setting. Specifically I am thinking of a masters in Physics, but I&#x27;m open to other possibilities.<p>Assuming that my goal is the loosely defined dream of any good nerd (I want to write code that runs on a rocket or in a component of the LHC, etc.), how practical would a masters in physics be? Is this even necessary? Would another degree be more appropriate? How many jobs like this (I realize that is very vague) actually exist?<p>...and truthfully, I&#x27;m not sure this is even coming from a logical place. I&#x27;ve spent the past few years myopically focused on sharpening my technical skills; when I finally lifted my head up to examine my life, I found myself disappointed with what I am using my skills for. I can&#x27;t stop thinking about the incredible contributions made by past generations that have altered the course of humanity. I&#x27;m haunted by climate change, global hunger and thirst, our crippling dependence on oil, and many other problems for which there is a technical (at least in part) solution. Although nobody can really answer this for me, I would love some perspective on this point. Are these feelings common? I may just be struggling with the burden of an adult conscience and sense of mortality, to which the solution isn&#x27;t necessarily changing my career.<p>So; I&#x27;m hoping to learn more about software development in applied science and research, and I would love to hear thoughts from others who have felt similarly. Thanks for reading this. :)
======
dylanhassinger
Screw the masters, just start applying to companies doing the kind of work you
care about. Every company needs software engineers!

[http://www.spacex.com/careers](http://www.spacex.com/careers)

------
phantom_oracle
> I want to write code that runs on a rocket or in a component of the LHC,
> etc.

A masters in physics might help, but for these specifics (which looks like you
want to write code for embedded systems), these alternate degrees might also
be worth it:

Engineering: mechanical, electronic or computer

Undergrad or postgrad? I'm not sure, as your education system may work
differently. Embedded systems need the electronic background to it, so
electronic engineering (or it may be called "electrical - light current" in
your country) will be your best bet.

Check out the coursework available from the colleges and speak to
admin/lecturers/someone-who-knows-something.

------
rudimental
As others have said, software skills mean you can work in nearly any industry.
You can definitely use your skills in a new area!

"Realistically it is too late for me to do an about-face"

Why's that? :) You definitely can if that's what you want. I met plenty of PhD
students in their 30s, 40s and 50s (some were in the sciences). Not every grad
student is 22, fresh from undergrad, or in their 20s.

These feelings are normal. Definitely talk to close friends, family, a
therapist, and people who have felt this way and 1) took the plunge 2) did
not.

------
brudgers
If you want an masters degree in physics, get it because you want it, not as
vocational training.

There's no point in spending the next 70 years wishing you'd given yourself
permission to learn. It's ok to learn something for the sake of learning.

------
sbashyal
I do career counseling and in my career I went from being a scientist to a
engineer. Reach out to me if you would like to have Hangout/Skype session.
E-mail in profile.

